# Dovetail and finger joint on hybrid pantorouter



## hillpanther (Jun 24, 2012)

i just uploaded a video demo how to make through dovetail and finger joint from one template and one setting.i used 11.2mm straight edge bit for pin which is not good i found.it give too much tear out so next timei will invest money on spiral bit.or i think the wood i m using is too much soft  but when i use spiral bit for finger joint no tear out.please have a look this video.
http://youtu.be/-i4n-fb99aA


----------

